

Ask HN: How to do secure messaging? PGP? - alecsmart1

Hello, how do I go about creating a
======
alecsmart1
My comment was incomplete. Am wondering what is the best way to do secure
messaging for a new system. I think PGP would be good. But will the encrypted
private and public key both be stored in the database? Then using the user's
password decrypt the private key. Does that sound good or is there a better
way to do it?

